# what torch do you use??



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

im in the market for a new torch.. i have always had my trusty self igniting lennox torch.. trouble is it is so old idk what model it is... any suggestions
? whats the difference between the 91 and 92 torch etc.
Amazon.com: lennox torch


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Get the 92. It puts out more heat 

And a must have is a b bottle rig. I have this with out the bag


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lmao. dude i do service work wtf am i gonna do with that big azz bottle hahaha.you mechanical plumbers always gotta overdue ****! hahaha


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

and what is the difference between the 90 91 92 models? heat levels ? i couldnt find a real definite answer..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> lmao. dude i do service work wtf am i gonna do with that big azz bottle hahaha.you mechanical plumbers always gotta overdue ****! hahaha


I ran service for 6 years with 3 B tanks on the truck. 

A little water in the line will keep those hand torches from getting hot enough...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ive never had a need for a b-tank except on larger copper... guess im just that good aye fellas? hahaha. but forreal you think the 92 is the a good choice? i wish i knew what kind i have because its been a good torch..


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Didn't propress do away with b tanks??? LOL


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Goss GP 600. Good for service, tip cools pretty quick, and I had an issue with the first one I bought and the rep sent me 2 more. Before that, used a turbo torch TX504 and it lasted for 7 years.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

victoryplbaz said:


> Didn't propress do away with b tanks??? LOL


haha. who can afford propress fittings. this whole lead free thing is killing me as it is. i got my bill from the supply house today.....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> ive never had a need for a b-tank except on larger copper... guess im just that good aye fellas? hahaha. but forreal you think the 92 is the a good choice? i wish i knew what kind i have because its been a good torch..


You can't find info cause worthington. Bought out Lenox torch line 

I have the 92. It's great. The biggest I could find 

I always use my b tank when doing slab leaks. Less digging more heat. I have a crimp per and kit for the hose when it gets cut or tears at tank or torch. And have several sizes of tips for it. I'd choose b tank as my weapon if I could only choose one 

I do service now and smaller const.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's the info


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That Lennox sucks IMHO

I roll with the GOSS if and when I fire up a torch.

Bending stainless tube requires no heat!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Goss is very good stuff My ga 32 and a few other tips are all goss. They don't scream like a turbo tip. But put out the heat. It's all special order for goss around here tho.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

One supply house in town carries Lenox, the rest stock GOSS

This pipe fitting gig I'm on now is so much less headache than running service and dragging b tanks all over town chasing leaks..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

How do you bend stainless ?? Bender ? Mandrel ?


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you bend stainless ?? Bender ? Mandrel ?


Hay got turned down on last im your folder is full


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> Hay got turned down on last im your folder is full


When isn't it? 

Most mentioned phrase on PZ: "Tex, empty your inbox!"

:laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got a TT bag kit at the supply house. I've had it 3 years, been real happy with it.

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...e-Portable-Torch-Kit-0386-1397/135107/Cat/797


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> When isn't it?
> 
> Most mentioned phrase on PZ: "Tex, empty your inbox!"
> 
> :laughing:


It's been a long time. It's empty kinda !!!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I LOVE this torch! They work awesome. 


http://www.pexsupply.com/Turbo-Torc...dering-Torch?gclid=CPvTkvWjx7gCFexDMgodricArg


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I LOVE this torch! They work awesome.
> 
> http://www.pexsupply.com/Turbo-Torch-0386-1299-TX500-ProPak-Self-Lighting-Soldering-Torch?gclid=CPvTkvWjx7gCFexDMgodricArg


I have been using that set up for about a year now and your right it is awesome


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I usually use my TurboTorch STK-99 and when the situation calls for a B-Tank I bust out my TurboTorch Pl-5,8,12 or if its something serious my A-32.
I actually have 3 STK-99's, but one's a leaker so it's relegated to back-up duties.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Get a B tank, and if that's to big get a MC tank then.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> I've got a TT bag kit at the supply house. I've had it 3 years, been real happy with it.
> 
> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/TurboTorch-PL-DLXPT-Deluxe-Portable-Torch-Kit-0386-1397/135107/Cat/797


Same here have that for 9 years now with another few tip for smaller pipe size and tight spaces works vary good


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

your torch looks identical to mine. Ill probably just go with the 92 then. thanks for the input!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Get a B tank, and if that's to big get a MC tank then.


I have an adaptor I can use my b tank torch on a mc tank.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I use a swivel head turbo torch on mapp gas for most of my service needs. For brazing and such I use a turbo torch on acetylene. I don't really care for self sparking torches. There are a couple behind the shop just as far as I could throw them, give me a striker any day.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

striker is just one more than i have to haul under the crawlspace and lose. haha. pass.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You youngsters. Lol. Your stricken goes on a welders safty pin. And then clips on your belt or jeans When I did comm const. My tape and striker was always on me. From when I got dressed till I took of my jeans It's my lucky striker


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You youngsters. Lol. Your stricken goes on a welders safty pin. And then clips on your belt or jeans When I did comm const. My tape and striker was always on me. From when I got dressed till I took of my jeans It's my lucky striker


Its still ur lucky striker without ur jean..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

nothing worse than crawling down a 100 foot service tunnel with a self igniting torch and the sob doesn't light up and this is after checking the operation out before entering the tunnel. Never had a problem with a striker.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you bend stainless ?? Bender ? Mandrel ?


Hand benders for up to 1/2"

We have an electric bender for 3/4" and above


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> im in the market for a new torch.. i have always had my trusty self igniting lennox torch.. trouble is it is so old idk what model it is... any suggestions
> ? whats the difference between the 91 and 92 torch etc.
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=lennox%20torch&sprefix=lennox+tor%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Alennox%20torch


The three sizes have silver solder and solder pipe size ratings the smaller one just simply is the smallest rating. If you are doing service you probably don't need over the 91 but the 92 isn't too big. I have one of each I keep behind the seat of my truck and a b tank in the bead of the truck. I also keep the rp330 ridged on hand if it gets real nasty.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

I love my Crosstech.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I love my throw away propane with auto trgger torch!


----------



## Koolkat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Favorite torches*

For doing soldering on copper pipe, I have a Bernz-O-matic hand torch with a belt clip and a 6-foot hose to the hand piece. It is not self-lighting, so I need to use a striker. I can hang a 12-ounce bottle of MAPP gas on my belt and put the hand piece right into my workspace without the bottle getting in the way. I am kind of old-school, in that having to strike my torch before I use it doesn't bother me one bit. It lights up right away, and is completely reliable. I've had it for nearly fifteen years and love it.

Since I am also a refrigeration mechanic, I swear by my small portable Victor oxyacetylene kit. It has been with me on countless A/C jobs, and I wouldn't use anything else. I have tried using a Turbo Torch with a B-tank, and I never liked them. They are so loud they hurt my ears, and the heat spreads out way too much, which makes them hard to use safely in a tight space. The oxyacetylene works much better because it's quieter and much hotter, so I get the brazing done a lot quicker. The only risk with this rig is keeping the flame on the pipe too long can burn a hole in it right away,so you've got to watch that. I consider the TT like a floodlight (spreads out), and the oxy like a spotlight (focused sharply to a small point).


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Turbo torch mapp gas, solders up to 4" and brazes like up to 3".


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumb Bob said:


> Turbo torch mapp gas, solders up to 4" and brazes like up to 3".


How many joints could you do before you were out? Maybe a 90 or half of a tee. Nice rig just not practical for that size. A b-tank is to small for a full day of brazing 3in


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> Turbo torch mapp gas, solders up to 4" and brazes like up to 3".


This is the same setup I have, It's great for most the stuff I do. Anything big gets the propress.

I had to install a 3" copper drain and it did the job, but I was wishing I had my B bottle. It will do it, it takes forever.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Prestolite for all my copper needs. I'll turbo it if needed but its a little messy


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> How many joints could you do before you were out? Maybe a 90 or half of a tee. Nice rig just not practical for that size. A b-tank is to small for a full day of brazing 3in


Works great for what I do. I will occasionally solder 2" or 1 1/2. And rarely braze, then it's usually just a few joints. I work mostly residential.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumb Bob said:


> Works great for what I do. I will occasionally solder 2" or 1 1/2. And rarely braze, then it's usually just a few joints. I work mostly residential.


I like the bag makes sense you can keep all your stuff in there while you crawl under a house.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Im a turbo torch brand guy myself. Ive got three rigs. One with the old school lazy flame screw in tips, haven't used it in probably 6 years its on a b-tank, then ive got two quick connect tip handles one on a B-tank in the van with an A-11 tip I usually use for brazing and large copper work. The second is on an MC in the metal turbo torch tote A-3 tip, I use that for service small leaks ect. Added felt to the bottom of the tote to minimize the risk of scratching a floor incase its not sitting on my drop cloth. Rare but it happens occasionaly.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

theplumbinator said:


> Added felt to the bottom of the tote to minimize the risk of scratching a floor incase its not sitting on my drop cloth. Rare but it happens occasionaly.


Great idea


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Most of my work is large industrial and commercial so my preferred rig is the turbo torch b tank setup with A-2, A-8,A-11 and a couple of others.Just recently bought a pl12a tip self igniting and the ease of use is great.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Get the 92. It puts out more heat
> 
> And a must have is a b bottle rig. I have this with out the bag


I have that, too!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

On my truck I have 2 B tanks, 1 MC tank, and 3 or 4 Turbos that screw into Mapp bottles. It just depends on the situation.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

I use Mapp gas for most of the work but use a B-tank with a turbo torch a32 for all my brazing jobs


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I swear by asco I use one acetlyene bottle and keep a back up in the truck along with a turbo torch tip, 1/2"-1" tip and a 1"-3" tip


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

click click click click click... "damn thing was just working" ... thats why I went back to the old school.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

turbo with mapp works for most of my jobs


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the uniweld torch on a mapp gas tank


----------



## wwwalera (Jun 22, 2014)

this is my)...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

wwwalera said:


> this is my)...
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/6587450/b53edbe76322a91e7904e1a47408984f/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2014-06-22-13-58/i9-6587450/500x334-r


I just can see one picture, assuming the second one is your intro.


----------



## wwwalera (Jun 22, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> I just can see one picture, assuming the second one is your intro.


)
You are wrong 
I'm ready to upload photos on any hosting, if someone else is outraged, as I still have a lot of photos that I want to show


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

wwwalera said:


> )
> You are wrong
> I'm ready to upload photos on any hosting, if someone else is outraged, as I still have a lot of photos that I want to show


I'm not wrong at all, you can have millions of pics to show us but without an intro is like dust in wind.....:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wwwalera said:


> ....I'm ready to upload photos on any hosting, if someone else is outraged...


There is no outrage. An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I use the $39.00 one....so when I leave it behind on a job where I had to light a pilot because I couldnt find the pilot lighter, and forget it, its not a big deal...


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> I just can see one picture, assuming the second one is your intro.


 hahahahhaha love it


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

until you post an intro, you might as well post a pic of your favorite kite and go fly it.:laughing:


----------



## wwwalera (Jun 22, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> There is no outrage. An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.


understand
I'm sorry


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Yesterday I filled up and put together the ol' B tank rig again. For the last decade we have gotten used to the mapp gas w/trigger start torch for the weight and convenience. However, the thing is a flamethrower. The B tank is so much safer using the correct tip.
When I started it up I was like a kid who got reacquainted with a lost toy. The flame is so neat and precise. 
The only shocker was the price - $30 for a b tank refill. I remember when it was $17.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> Yesterday I filled up and put together the ol' B tank rig again. For the last decade we have gotten used to the mapp gas w/trigger start torch for the weight and convenience. However, the thing is a flamethrower. The B tank is so much safer using the correct tip. When I started it up I was like a kid who got reacquainted with a lost toy. The flame is so neat and precise. The only shocker was the price - $30 for a b tank refill. I remember when it was $17.


Agree totally! So much better soldering in walls and in areas that Mapp would just destroy!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> Yesterday I filled up and put together the ol' B tank rig again. For the last decade we have gotten used to the mapp gas w/trigger start torch for the weight and convenience. However, the thing is a flamethrower. The B tank is so much safer using the correct tip. When I started it up I was like a kid who got reacquainted with a lost toy. The flame is so neat and precise. The only shocker was the price - $30 for a b tank refill. I remember when it was $17.


you can get the quick light tips for turbo set up.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

A32 turbo tip at work in some yellow brass


----------

